

Why is there nothing about Aaron on Reddit? - tectonic
http://www.reddit.com/?

======
eyewatch
Not so surprising if you consider that 8 hours after sandy hook the only
current event on the front page was was guyin china knifing a few students to
death.

------
melvinmt
You mean this
[http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/16fgi6/cofounder_of_red...](http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/16fgi6/cofounder_of_reddit_aaron_swartz_commits_suicide/)
?

It was on top of the front page last night, a couple of hours after the news.
I think they've moved on to more pressing matters. /srcsm

------
RRRA
I was wondering about the same thing right now, it's EVERYWHERE but there.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/16fob6/why_are_al...](http://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/16fob6/why_are_all_of_the_posts_about_aaron_swartz_being/)

